# Problemas para instalar libiphone [SOLVED]

## sasho23

Hola a todos, pues eso encontre por la red lo del libiphone (que sirve para tethering con iphone) y resulta que lo tienen en el repositorio "rion". Al darle emerge me da esto:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge app-pda/libiphone
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> >>> Verifying ebuild manifests
> ...

 

No entiendo bien cual es el problema, no esta en el repositorio o...

Por favor si alguien sabe cual o porque??? Gracias de antemano a todos.Last edited by sasho23 on Sun Dec 05, 2010 1:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rivapic

No te soluciono nada pero yo hago tethering con el iphone por Bluetooth sin problema, no he probado a hacerlo por cable.

También puedes hacer tethering por wifi con la aplicación gratuita de cydia pdanet.

----------

## sasho23

Gracias por responder. Yo bluetooth nunca he usado, asi que descartado. Lo de cydia no esta mal, pero lo dejare como plan B.

----------

## gringo

el repositorio existe, yo al menos acabo e clonarlo sin problemas, igual era un problema temporal o hay algún otro problema con el ebuild.

Una idea si te sigue sin funcionar : si usas gnome de unstable, gvfs tiene un USE iphone que te instalará libmobiledevice que tb. soporta tethering con el módulo del kernel ipheth, o eso pone en la web de la cosa esta :

http://www.libimobiledevice.org/

por si te sirve de algo, supongo que en kde habrá algo similar si ese es tu caso.

saluetes

----------

## sasho23

Hola, Gringo, acabo de probar de nuevo, nada mas leer tu post y sigue igual. Uso KDE no tengo Gnome gracias por la sugerencia.

 El modulo del kernel lo tengo activado pero alli dicen que nesecitas software aparte del modulo.

----------

## sasho23

Ya esta. Me ayudaron en el foro en ingles. Han cambiado el paquete se llama app-pda/libimobiledevice .

----------

